# Ozito RTB-001 router table



## Glawson77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, just wondering if anyone had one of these and whether or not they are any good.

Bunnings have them for $139 AU

As I am a new member I cannot post a URL but it is on Ozitos website.

Don't really have the incline or knowledge to build a router table, and don't want to spend a fortune on one, but want it too be accurate.

cheers,
Gordon


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Gordan, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
One of Australia members definitely should be able to that question.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Gordon. Is this the one you mentioned.

610 x 360mm ROUTER TABLE RTB-001 | Power Tools | Ozito Australia New Zealand


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gordon, whilst I haven't actually seen this router table, for the money it appears to be good value, the fact that it has an Aluminium top and steel legs puts it in a class well above the plastic ones which are available. Due to you not having completed your profile, I'm unable to advise if this is your best choice. If money is tight and/or you have no routing experience then it will probably serve you well for quite some time. However, if you have a lot of woodworking experience then it might be better to make a floor standing table that will last you for many years, there are a huge number of threads and posts regarding making router tables on this forum.
The beauty of buying from Bunnings is that if you are not happy, they will give you a refund.
I see that Ozito have now added a 1/2" router to their range, the ROU-7100,it's specs are quite impressive, 1/2" but a 1/4" collet is available, variable speed, 2HP, 7 step depth turret and 55mm depth of cut. Unfortunately Bunnings have not got it listed so I don't know the price but it looks like it and the table could form a good combination for a beginner. I'll come back as soon as I've received a price.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Gordon. Welcome to the forum.

The table seems to be OK for the money, but similar tables have had bad reports concerning the fence.

Make sure you physically check one out at Bunnings before you commit.

What router do you intend to use with the table? Some of these small table are designed to use with mid range routers.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Gordon. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

That looks very close to an aluminum Craftsman table I had for a few years. It worked very well for me. Just a few points tho... the aluminum top will leave marks on your wood as it will oxidize. An occasional coating with a floor wax, (I use Johnsons paste wax.. not sure if it's available where you are or not) will eliminate that. The fence on this one looks to be a GREAT improvement over the one I had in that the face will slide in to close up the bit opening. Mine would not and the work would occasionally tip into the opening.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It turns out that the ROU-7100 1/2" router isn't generally available. Apparently last year Bunnings had a promotion, the ROU-7100 PLUS 15 bits for $89.00! Basically a FREE router if you buy the set of bits!
My current advice is that the router table, whilst good value for the money, really isn't all that precision. So Gordon, without knowing your experience and tools that you have, I'm unable to give you suitable advice.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard.....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A final word on the OZITO RTB-001 router table.

This afternoon I popped into my local Bunnings warehouse and examined one of these tables. I consider that this table could be excellent value for money for the beginner, those with limited space or as a second table which is often handy for big jobs to save on bit changes.
It's build is quite substantial and the top appears to be quite flat. Whilst the fence could suffice for the beginner, personally I would toss it out and make a simple one as shown which I made some time ago when I bought a plastic table for $3.00 from the local re-cycling yard! As can be seen in the photos., it has a 10amp switched mains socket with an emergency stop button and a set of three minimum clearance inserts. It would be an easy job to make a stand with drawer/cupboard for it to mount on.


----------



## Glawson77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, the table sounds alright for the price so might grab one. Might stick with a name brand for the router tho, probable Makita.


----------



## coastie72 (Jun 16, 2012)

*ozito router table*



Glawson77 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone had one of these and whether or not they are any good.
> 
> Bunnings have them for $139 AU
> 
> ...


Only pressed metal, they are rubbish,would not touch with forty foot barge pole Bunningts store only five minutes away from me


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Barry, because you haven't completed your profile I have no idea what experience you base your remarks on because they are diametrically apposed to the ones that I posted.


----------



## coastie72 (Jun 16, 2012)

Aldi have a table on special over here $59 has more gear on it than the ozito,.featherboards and such, good buy for a beginner.See link below
www.aldi.com.au
Then go to specials Saturday June 28


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been unable to locate it, could you possibly post a link to the item/page.


----------



## coastie72 (Jun 16, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I've been unable to locate it, could you possibly post a link to the item/page.


Harry,Aldi specials usually only last for 3 days ,pity you dont have them in Perth,but I believe they have plans to open a store there shortly,I will see if I can locate a picture etc on google for you ,or just Google Aldi router table, they sell them in the UK as well


----------



## Studiovape (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi all, I have been looking for a low cost benchtop model, if the Ozito is out of favor is there another option for similar low cost I should be looking at, I am making small stabilized burl boxes 80x26x54mm and need the router for routing the dovetails on the box and sliding lid section.


----------

